# OK, so I'm impressed



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've been messing with Vudu over the past few days both on my PS3 and on my Panasonic Blu-Ray player. The selection is quite good and the "HDX" quality is very impressive. As long as my internet connection is above 5 Mbps, it looks almost as good as Blu-Ray. I also purchased a couple of Wal-Mart Blu-Ray's and each Blu-Ray had a $5 credit for Vudu so I will definitely be watching a few more movies for free.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I've been messing with Vudu over the past few days both on my PS3 and on my Panasonic Blu-Ray player. The selection is quite good and the "HDX" quality is very impressive. As long as my internet connection is above 5 Mbps, it looks almost as good as Blu-Ray. I also purchased a couple of Wal-Mart Blu-Ray's and each Blu-Ray had a $5 credit for Vudu so I will definitely be watching a few more movies for free.


Chris, on the Vudu it looks like you can buy out right TV show episodes for as little as $1.99 each, is everything on Vudu in HD?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Chris, on the Vudu it looks like you can buy out right TV show episodes for as little as $1.99 each, is everything on Vudu in HD?


Not everything. It depends on what you are looking for. New movies and some TV shows are in HD but I haven't done an extensive search. For some reason the PS3 passes 3D content from Vudu using regular HDMI 1.3 connections which is nice (right now my PS3 is connected to my legacy AVR which does not pass HDMI 1.4). I've already watched a few 3D titles and it worked quite well.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Not everything. It depends on what you are looking for. New movies and some TV shows are in HD but I haven't done an extensive search. For some reason the PS3 passes 3D content from Vudu using regular HDMI 1.3 connections which is nice (right now my PS3 is connected to my legacy AVR which does not pass HDMI 1.4). I've already watched a few 3D titles and it worked quite well.


Thanks for the info, and when you say your legacy AVR, who makes that? This is my Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B0039XQQXA and I love it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Thanks for the info, and when you say your legacy AVR, who makes that? This is my Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B0039XQQXA and I love it.


My reference to "legacy" means older Pioneer AVR with HDMI 1.3 switching. Your Pioneer has HDMI 1.4 switching so you are good to go with 3D.


----------



## GeekHSP (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been a Vudu user since the beginning when I was given one of the original hardware devices with some credits as a Geek Squad manager. I disconnected it out of frustration/disgust when they sold out to Wallyworld, but have started using the PPV service through my ps3 recently as a supplement to my other services. I really like the new interface and pricing.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I still have a credit on Vudu . . . if my wireless broadband service was more reliable and faster I'd probably use it. But I think I've tried it before and things weren't talking fast enough. Oh well, I guess Hulu Plus and Netflix will have to do for now.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

[sup]


BobbyV said:


> I think I still have a credit on Vudu . . . if my wireless broadband service was more reliable and faster I'd probably use it. But I think I've tried it before and things weren't talking fast enough. Oh well, I guess Hulu Plus and Netflix will have to do for now.


[/sup]
[sup]Yeah. In order to get the full benefit from Vudu's HD stuff, you need a pretty fast connection. It does work well though when it works.[/sup]


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> [sup]Yeah. In order to get the full benefit from Vudu's HD stuff, you need a pretty fast connection. It does work well though when it works.[/sup]


I still have not used the Vudu service, how does it compare to Amazon VOD? I buy a lot of movies and TV shows outright with Amazon VOD and love there service


----------



## Capmeister1367066138 (Nov 30, 2011)

Chris Blount said:


> The selection is quite good and the "HDX" quality is very impressive.


How much better is HDX than HD? I've only tried the HD and thought it was fine and didn't feel the need to go for HDX for an extra buck.

VUDU has replaced my Netflix DVD account (I only have streaming now).


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I still have not used the Vudu service, how does it compare to Amazon VOD? I buy a lot of movies and TV shows outright with Amazon VOD and love there service


Amazon is cheaper is you are buying the movies. Amazon is ~$15 compared to Vudu which is ~$20. IMO I think that vudu's HDX quality is a little better then amazons HD video but is it worth the extra $5, No.


----------

